# imac G4 internal superdrive not working



## tomacguy (Feb 3, 2005)

My imac 800MHz G4 internal superdrive will not do anything. It spins, but does not load anything. It worked for over a year and then ??? I am running OSX 10.2.8 and the superdrive is a pioneer DVD-RW DVR-104 atapi device. Nothing obvious has happened and I wonder whether there are some plist files that may be corrupted. Can anyone help?[/SIZE]


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Can u boot from CD (try booting from restore disk)?
If u can boot from CD there is nothing wrong with the actual drive motor mechanism. If not, u may be looking at a hardware repair?? Did u get an Apple Hardware Test disk bundled with the Mac? If so, give that a go, although Im not sure whether it tests optical drives.

Have u tried reapiring permissions through Disk First Aid in Utilities folder. Also try flashing the PRAM and re-builidng the desktop.


----------

